# A short story



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Gypsy - Playfiiiiiight , Ready ... get set ...










Gypsy - Gooooooo










Toffee - Im a lover not a fighter ... Shall we dance tra la la










Gypsy - You stood on my paw ... Grrr Gnash chomp










Toffee - Maybe we should just stick to bird watching
Gypsy - Good idea


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

haha! love it! beautiful doggys by the way :001_wub:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hahahaha love that beautiful doggies


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh,I love the little story! 

Toffe,gypsy and teddy are all beautiful!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

fab love the pics they look like they had lots of fun


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Cute and sweet last photo. Hope its just a short play and not a duel for a date with Gypsy...


----------

